

Comscore: Actually, We Were Right. And Google's US Business Stinks - breily
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/comscore_google_s_us_business_does_stink

======
ecommercematt
The aggressive response of the CEO surprised me. It was a departure from the
"customer is always right" approach that so many corporate representatives use
that rarely rings true to me. While I'm not sure I'd be pleased with his tone
if Comscore's success or failure impacted me directly, it was somewhat
refreshing.

The referenced misuse of Comscore's data reminds me of some criticism of
Wikipedia. Critics claim that one can't rely on Wikipedia to be accurate. Yet,
if accuracy is important to you, you should check and review the sources which
are provided toward the bottom of almost every article. Researchers requiring
accuracy pursued primary sources before Wikipedia, and they still need to
pursue them today. Regarding a secondary source as accurate without verifiying
it is misuse, just as relying on Comscore's data on Google's domestic
performance to project overall international corporate performance was misuse.

------
nazgulnarsil
a boss willing to go to bat for his employees work rather than pass the buck.
I wouldn't mind working for them.

